# HELP PLEASE....



## fatjay39520 (Aug 24, 2009)

I am looking for, I dont know what it is, a valve on the fuel tank. It has 4 ports two pointing up and 2 angled...Its not the fuel pump...I have not seen it in person just know its broken and on back order...And my wife starts school Tuesday...any ideas? Thank you


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

look on the courtesy parts web site 
probably the vent valve


----------

